# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Building/Structure Mapping >  Buildings plans

## Guillaume Tavernier

after the presentations in "members introductions" forum here my drawings.
They are made with photoshop.
This is not a plan but I put an NPC to show you.
There are also some views iso.

please make me your feedback!
thank you  :Smile:

----------


## J.Edward

This is exceptionally gorgeous work Guillaume.  :Smile: 
Really beautiful work. Pretty much everything is done very well.
Color, lighting, shadows... not to mention a very splendid style you have as well.
I couldn't even pick a favorite, as they're all so nicely done.
You deserve as much rep as I can give you.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Guillaume Tavernier

thank you  :Smile: 
I'll try to show you my work regularly.
I would do some WIP.
I have many other plans in my portfolio but I can not show everything.
Thank you again!

----------


## Wolram

I love your drawings, your elevations are stunning, and I think the lighting on your plans is excellent!

----------


## Larb

I have to agree with everyone else - these are wonderful.

----------


## ravells

Superb from me.

----------


## arsheesh

Damn!  Some very impressive work sir (or madame?)!  Please feel free to show us more of your work.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Dain

Hi,
This is indeed very impressive.
what I like the most is certainly the fact that everything's been kept simple yet very effective.
The floor plan lining, for instance, is quite basic, not fancy at all. But adding the color this way brings the entire scene into another dimension. Incredible, love it.
The other illustrations are great. "un sacré coup de crayon" for the lack of knowing how to say that in english :/

Well done. We're all eager to see more.
Just one question. It is just a personal work or for business/ commission?

That's what I call a great introduction ^^
Thanks for sharing  :Wink:

----------


## Guillaume Tavernier

thank you everybody !
i'm happy that you like my drawings.
It's just a personal work.
I'll would like publish a book with my drawings for games master (D&D, pathfinder, ... all the heroic fantasy games).
The book would help the GM. He will come and take the plans and the history of PNJs.
The players are lost in the city? They want sleep into a hotel? No problem.
The GM open the book and takes the good plan. He have also the history of the PNJ.
I want put a lot of plans,  a prison, a restaurant, a mill, a blacksmith shop, a barracks, a fortified bridge ... I have some idea for 30 or 40 buildings.
I hope that i find the readers  :Smile: 

I think this is a good help and i think that i can found the readers if the design is good.

I promise that i show you others drawings.

PS i'm a man  :Smile:

----------


## Kiba

This is great work! It looks like professional illustrations! Giving this thread a vote.  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Wow, impressive work Guillaume! It makes me think of the very useful sample buildings of the good old Warhammer rpg books, but better drawn and coloured  :Smile: .

----------


## - Max -

Gorgeous stuff Guillaume, keep up the good work!

----------


## Guillaume Tavernier

Kiba and french friends, thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Carnifex

Nice work! love the style - Inspires me to make a similar style   :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Beautiful!

----------


## Guillaume Tavernier

Thank you Carniflex and Bogie !

----------


## Domino44

Those are beautiful! very worthy of rep.

----------


## jpstod

Thank you...

----------


## woopingwooper

These buildings are really nice!  Your details on the flooring and furniture is really impressive to me.  The colors are great, vibrant and engaging without being too cartoonish.  I'm seriously impressed!

Mind if I ask how you got that grainy texture on a lot of the floorplans?  It looks like it might be a semi-transparent layer you added over the top, and I like the texture it gives to the pieces.

----------


## Jayharchitect

Amazing drawings!

----------


## Guillaume Tavernier

Thanks guys, i go to in a new thread WIP for to answer your questions !

----------


## tilt

Great work, both the buildings and the characters - not envious of your skills at all LOL  :Smile:

----------

